# Cube4you tiles new 4x4x4 vs. Mefferts 4x4x4?



## Kickflip1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

Which one should i buy?

Mefferts is in stock on cube4you now and there is a new 4x4x4

Which is better for speedcubing?

i think the mefferts could be a bit looser and cut corners better, but it is twice as expensive.

so help me please.

Thanks 
david


----------



## andatude (Feb 27, 2009)

i'd say get the mefferts.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 27, 2009)

The new 4x4 is smaller because it doesn't have tiles...I don't know much about it, but Syuhei likes it more than Meffert's. I believe it is easier to control than the Meffert's...


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you think it matters whether or not you get a Meffert's 4x4x4 cube from Cube4You or if you get it straight from Meffert's? I know that they are more expensive on Cube4You, but I'm planning an order from them anyway and so since I will already be paying shipping it will probably be cheaper if I just get the Meffert's 4x4x4 from Cube4You. Do you think Meffert's gives the bad cubes to Cube4You to sell?? Anybody had any experience?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 5, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Do you think it matters whether or not you get a Meffert's 4x4x4 cube from Cube4You or if you get it straight from Meffert's? I know that they are more expensive on Cube4You, but I'm planning an order from them anyway and so since I will already be paying shipping it will probably be cheaper if I just get the Meffert's 4x4x4 from Cube4You. Do you think Meffert's gives the bad cubes to Cube4You to sell?? Anybody had any experience?



He is talking about two different cubes....


----------



## PeterNewton (Apr 5, 2009)

i duno about mefferts, but my new 4x4 from c4y wazs crrap out of the box. broke it in and added crc silicone = smoother than rubiks and cuts corners better than eastsheen. i suspect mefferts is better in both aspects too, but perhaps more. also think james siliconed it b4hand.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got the tiled 4x4 from c4y, and I've never touched a meffert's 4x4 but the tiled 4x4 from c4y is a lot better than my eastsheen. It's a bit bigger than the eastsheen, but so much smoother and you don't have to worry about it loosening after playing with it for a while.


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 5, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> FrankLZ said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it matters whether or not you get a Meffert's 4x4x4 cube from Cube4You or if you get it straight from Meffert's? I know that they are more expensive on Cube4You, but I'm planning an order from them anyway and so since I will already be paying shipping it will probably be cheaper if I just get the Meffert's 4x4x4 from Cube4You. Do you think Meffert's gives the bad cubes to Cube4You to sell?? Anybody had any experience?
> ...



I know, I added a new question into the discussion. Does it matter if you get your Mefferts 4x4x4 from Mefferts.com or from Cube4You.com? I heard you get extra lube if you get it from mefferts.com and stuff like that.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 5, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > FrankLZ said:
> ...



Oh, okay, I misunderstood, my mistake.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 5, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> I heard you get extra lube if you get it from mefferts.com and stuff like that.



I didn't get any lube with mine, but I don't need it.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 5, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> FrankLZ said:
> 
> 
> > I heard you get extra lube if you get it from mefferts.com and stuff like that.
> ...



So did I, they said that they don't normally send lube.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 23, 2009)

MEfferts tiles are illegal for WCA competitions


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> MEfferts tiles are illegal for WCA competitions



Will you stop posting this? Or are we going to need to get stefan?


----------

